# access denied



## mccarron (May 1, 2006)

I am really a database person, but my boss had me set up our first internal server. small company. Only six users. I installed Windows 2008 R2 server and almost always took the default suggestion. I install AD, DHCP, DNS file service and web services and sql server. I created users with passwords and created the computer accounts.. I went to a workstation and into system tried to log in one of the accounts I just made. It keeps telling me that I can log on because "ACCESS Denied" Nothing more. I have tried different users I have created and changed the password several times, but always get the same answer. Is there anyway to troubleshoot this. Access denied isn't much to go on


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Have the workstations been joined to the domain?

Have you tried the full UNC path for the user name? What's on the workstations?


----------



## mccarron (May 1, 2006)

Workstations joined to the domain? I created the computers in AD.

I have been going into control panel\system\computer name. I have tried to both change the network Id and the change button to join the network, but I still get a access denied error with no further information


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

There is no further information because "Access Denied" is not an error. It is a message. It's content is clear. The credentials that you supplied were not correct. The approach to a solution is somewhat different than that for an error.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

The computers have to be joined to the domain, you can prestage them, but I don't think that is what you have done. You need to go into the system settings on the workstation and change the domain to your domain, click OK and it will ask you for domain admin credentials to add this computer to AD. Delet the ones you manually created.

There is a default password policy and it is set at the domain level and filters down. It is set for complexity as well as length by default.


----------



## mccarron (May 1, 2006)

I had used the network ID rather than the change button to join the domain. To fix I rejoined a workgroup, deleted the user folders in D&S and then tried to rejoin and it worked


----------

